# My Wife Says You Guys Are A Bad Influence.



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Well it looks like it works


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to the club inside the club. Glad we could help and it does look perty.

Jim


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

fun isn't it


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

AWESOME !! Keep drinking the kool aid, it only gets better....or worse.....


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

that ford looks it already has a leak look at the ground.............. typical fords....... 
just kidding, congrats on the truck, looks great...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

*S W E E T ! ! !*
P.S. The "leak" seen in front of the F-250 is from an overly excited new owner.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Now that is one beautiful new truck!!!









Congrats!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

raynardo said:


> *S W E E T ! ! !*
> P.S. The "leak" seen in front of the F-250 is from an overly excited new owner.


I guess that makes it official


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> My Wife Says You Guys Are A Bad Influence. I shouldnt be hanging out here....


You're welcome!

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tomandamber said:


> that ford looks it already has a leak look at the ground.............. typical fords.......
> just kidding, congrats on the truck, looks great...


Actually, joking aside, i noticed a spot like that under mine a few times and at the next oil change I mentioned it. They said it was a recalled rad fitting. They replaced it and it has been better since. Just thought id share. Mine however is an '08, if yours is newer i believe it should be taken care of by now.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Keep drinking the kool aid, it only gets better....or worse.....


























Congrats!!! Looks like a public parking lot.... you must have been REALLY excited to leak there


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. Its not mine yet. Its a brand new one at the dealership and we're still haggling. I'm hoping to finalize it today. Just trying to squeeze everything I can out of the deal.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

raynardo said:


> *S W E E T ! ! !*
> P.S. The "leak" seen in front of the F-250 is from an overly excited new owner.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Now your going to need a bigger camper......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok Doug...send him the super secret Oubackers.com link for those that have drank the Kool-Aid.

Congrats on a great truck. I have just over 14k miles on my 2008 and I've enjoyed putting everyone of them on the truck.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Ok Doug...send him the super secret Oubackers.com link for those that have drank the Kool-Aid.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Done deal, picked it up last night and went straight to work. F250 4x4 XLT 6.4PSD. $11000 off sticker. The blue is awesome! Rides better than the 1/2 ton I traded in. The payment was bothering me all last night at work. The lie-ometer was reading 13.2 when I left the dealership. Then I drove home this morning...reset the lie-ometer on the highway and it showed a steady 18.5 (whew)...all I can say is WOW! I have a permanent grin on my face like I was up to no good! What a truck! That payment aint do for another 30 days anyway!









(To Sayanora, This truck is no where near optioned as nice as yours and I never stopped thinking about your truck but buying new and trading in, along with the tax savings on my trade, just made this the right choice.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> Done deal, picked it up last night and went straight to work. F250 4x4 XLT 6.4PSD. $11000 off sticker. The blue is awesome! Rides better than the 1/2 ton I traded in. The payment was bothering me all last night at work. The lie-ometer was reading 13.2 when I left the dealership. Then I drove home this morning...reset the lie-ometer on the highway and it showed a steady 18.5 (whew)...all I can say is WOW! I have a permanent grin on my face like I was up to no good! What a truck! That payment aint do for another 30 days anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Enjoy that new ride!!! Any Mods on the Radar yet


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new BEAST! Fuel economy will slowly improve too.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats. THere is nothing like that feeling of driving your new truck/car (well mostly truck) home for the first time. Wish I could do it once a week. Although my DW will say that 3 times in as many years is close enough









Start that mod list

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!!! - and don't forget to get to get them to fix that leak!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Funny, my wife was happy for my upgrade!

VERY nice TV you've got there. So how long before you stop staring at yourself when you drive by glass-front stores along the road?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

TexanThompsons said:


> Funny, my wife was happy for my upgrade!
> 
> VERY nice TV you've got there. So how long before you stop staring at yourself when you drive by glass-front stores along the road?


WHAT? pphhttt! You really do that?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Ya. I definitely don't do that either. I mean it's not like you're going out of your way to do it or anything. I really only do it to make sure the tires and body are still structurally sound while on transit.


----------

